# Nabi 2 play store????



## bigbair45 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am an experienced Android user and have rooted my OG EVO and EVO LTE with never any problems.  The question I have is. How to install the Play Store on a Nabi 2?  I've downloaded the .apk directly to the Nabi, installed without a hitch.  When I go to open; it just closes.  Not a crash or force close but just an instant close.  Any ideas on how to keep it open? I watched a You Tube vid on a guy using a Nabi 1 with the Play Store and believe me.  I've done everything perfectly......so please please give me some advice.


----------



## Jmp7624 (Aug 14, 2012)

bigbair45 said:


> I am an experienced Android user and have rooted my OG EVO and EVO LTE with never any problems.  The question I have is. How to install the Play Store on a Nabi 2?  I've downloaded the .apk directly to the Nabi, installed without a hitch.  When I go to open; it just closes.  Not a crash or force close but just an instant close.  Any ideas on how to keep it open? I watched a You Tube vid on a guy using a Nabi 1 with the Play Store and believe me.  I've done everything perfectly......so please please give me some advice.

Click to collapse



I just bought the tablet for my niece and I am having the same problem...I also tried downloading a few apps from 4 shared and it instantly closes them also...I know its a new tablet so hopefully they will have a fix soon! Its really an amazing tablet and to have the quad core processor in it just makes it even better!


----------



## bigbair45 (Aug 15, 2012)

Jmp7624 said:


> I just bought the tablet for my niece and I am having the same problem...I also tried downloading a few apps from 4 shared and it instantly closes them also...I know its a new tablet so hopefully they will have a fix soon! Its really an amazing tablet and to have the quad core processor in it just makes it even better!

Click to collapse



It's almost the same specs as the 7! I was blown away by it! I obviously hate the fruit company, that's why I'm here. I traded my sister a tv for my son's itouch. Since the whole trial with Samsung I almost want to throw up. So I told him that I have to sell it & his leapad. He was so excited to get his Nabi & I'm jealous! The dual modes is phenomenal & a seamless experience. All I want to do is be able to get the play store on it. Amazon runs without a hitch, at least I was able to install Appy Geek! So please someone just gimme a little advice on how to get our beloved play store. 

Sent from my MEAN EVO LTE using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigbair45 (Aug 15, 2012)

Any ideas on this topic anyone?


----------



## haker307 (Aug 15, 2012)

Did you install Google framework service.apk ???

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## bigbair45 (Aug 15, 2012)

haker307 said:


> Did you install Google framework service.apk ???
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium

Click to collapse



No I did not. I'm assuming that this is a crucial component?  Would you happen to know the location of where I can grab the framework.apk? 

Sent from my MEAN EVO EVO LTE using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigbair45 (Aug 15, 2012)

bigbair45 said:


> No I did not. I'm assuming that this is a crucial component?  Would you happen to know the location of where I can grab the framework.apk?
> 
> 
> Sent from my MEAN EVO EVO LTE using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I found the .apk downloaded it on the Nabi and when I installed it, it failed and simply stated not installed.  Am I going to have to wait for a root to get the play store?


----------



## terryYew (Aug 16, 2012)

bigbair45 said:


> I am an experienced Android user and have rooted my OG EVO and EVO LTE with never any problems.  The question I have is. How to install the Play Store on a Nabi 2?  I've downloaded the .apk directly to the Nabi, installed without a hitch.  When I go to open; it just closes.  Not a crash or force close but just an instant close.  Any ideas on how to keep it open? I watched a You Tube vid on a guy using a Nabi 1 with the Play Store and believe me.  I've done everything perfectly......so please please give me some advice.

Click to collapse



I just got Nabi2 for my grandson and am testing it out before I wrap it and give it to him, lol. I found this info. Guess we'll have to wait for a little bit.

*Post-Launch Nabi 2 Tablet FAQs *


*Q: Where is Google Play?  How do I install it?
A. Google's Support Site: *The  Android operating system is open source, which means that any device  manufacturer is free to use Android on its devices. However, Google Play  is an application that is only made available to devices that pass  Google’s compatibility requirements. In addition, manufacturers must  obtain a license from Google in order to install the Google Play Store  app on their devices.
 If you don’t have the Google Play Store app, and your device is not listed here, that means your device is not supported for use with Google Play at this time.

There  is currently no Google Play Store apk that can be sideloaded  successfully onto the nabi 2 Tablet  without experiencing Forced Closure  when used.  Fan-a-Tech Eric is working hard on a solution that will  allow users to do this.  When available it will be posted here on the  blog.


----------



## VitaZora (Aug 20, 2012)

terryYew said:


> I just got Nabi2 for my grandson and am testing it out before I wrap it and give it to him, lol. I found this info. Guess we'll have to wait for a little bit.
> 
> *Post-Launch Nabi 2 Tablet FAQs *
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The EverythingNabi site has just posted a how-to for getting most of the Google apps installed and working on the Nabi 2. There is still an issue of force closing with the Play Store, but Music works now as well as Gmail and Youtube. 

Here is the link:
http://everythingnabi.blogspot.com/p/google-apps-nabi-2-tablet.html


----------



## dvandam (Aug 21, 2012)

I just found out about this tablet. Makes me wish I had an older child, as I think this may be a little too advanced for my 2 year old.


----------



## aloxotls (Aug 22, 2012)

I got one for my 2yr 4 m old daughter. She uses the paint program, looks at pictures and watches Dora and yo gabba gabba on netflix. Still waiting on the play store so I can use it after she is asleep! Amazon app store works with no problems until someone comes up with a solution

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## Dropline (Aug 24, 2012)

dvandam said:


> I just found out about this tablet. Makes me wish I had an older child, as I think this may be a little too advanced for my 2 year old.

Click to collapse



My 2 year old loves her Nabi2, also had a Nabi1 before she was 2.  Suprised on how fast they learn to navigate the screens. 
She is pretty advanced for her age, but they are setup pretty easy, so I am sure your kid would be fine if they are at least an average kid.  Some kids that are slower learners may have some issues at 2.


----------



## Dropline (Aug 26, 2012)

Partial solution here...
http://everythingnabi.blogspot.com/2012/08/googlie-booglie.html
Apps not working but music, books and movies are. Also some links to apks for some other apps that are working.

Sent from ROOTed NEXUS7


----------



## dvandam (Aug 27, 2012)

I have an iPad 3 and my daughter likes playing with that. Of course, I'm hesitant to let her really get into it considering A: It's $500, B: It's MY tablet, meaning I have my own apps and stuff that I don't want her messing with, and C: Because she just LOVES touching that home key, it's hard to keep her in 1 app. 

Still, the tablet does look intriguing. I think that tablet computers can be good learning tools. Hell my old kindergarten has a whole slew of iPads that they let the students use, although they have more plastic surrounding them than Joan Rivers' face so that they don't break when dropped or beaten up. And quite frankly, given how begrudgingly I picked up the iPad, the last thing I need is to bring yet ANOTHER one of them in the house. 2 iPads are enough (my wife has my old 2 and I have the new generation model.) I like to think we balance it out with 2 Samsung Android phones.


----------



## acidonyx (Sep 19, 2012)

I actually just put two of these on layaway at Walmart this Saturday. One for my 8yo stepson who's been hounding me for a tablet for about a month, and the other for my 2yo.  My little guy steals my Nexus 7 all the time to play Sonic CD and even posts pictures of himself on my google+ account.  You'd be amazed at how fast a child can pick up the UI on an android device, it's so intuitive.  I think any child lucky enough to have parents willing to blow $200 on a "toy" for a preschooler will have a field day with the Nabi.  Now I'm just hoping that we have the play store fully functional before Christmas.  I've purchased almost every high end game from gta3 thru horn, and was and am planning on linking my google acct, and installing them onto the boys tablets after they open them. I really wish I could get my hands on one now so I could pull a log-cat and see what's going on when you try to install an app.


----------



## aloxotls (Sep 19, 2012)

acidonyx said:


> I actually just put two of these on layaway at Walmart this Saturday. One for my 8yo stepson who's been hounding me for a tablet for about a month, and the other for my 2yo.  My little guy steals my Nexus 7 all the time to play Sonic CD and even posts pictures of himself on my google+ account.  You'd be amazed at how fast a child can pick up the UI on an android device, it's so intuitive.  I think any child lucky enough to have parents willing to blow $200 on a "toy" for a preschooler will have a field day with the Nabi.  Now I'm just hoping that we have the play store fully functional before Christmas.  I've purchased almost every high end game from gta3 thru horn, and was and am planning on linking my google acct, and installing them onto the boys tablets after they open them. I really wish I could get my hands on one now so I could pull a log-cat and see what's going on when you try to install an app.

Click to collapse



You can install an app just fine, but from what I have been reading the problem is the play store and google services framework do not have root access. You can only install them on the data partition and not the system partition. We need to be able to root the Nabi to be able to get the Play Store to work. I am assuming no parent is willing to accidentally brick their child's tablet trying to do this. Does anyone even know what drivers we would use for ADB?


----------



## Dropline (Sep 19, 2012)

aloxotls said:


> You can install an app just fine, but from what I have been reading the problem is the play store and google services framework do not have root access. You can only install them on the data partition and not the system partition. We need to be able to root the Nabi to be able to get the Play Store to work. I am assuming no parent is willing to accidentally brick their child's tablet trying to do this. Does anyone even know what drivers we would use for ADB?

Click to collapse



Been awhile since I messed with mine(Well hers), but I think the drivers I installed for rooting my Nexus7 also saw the Nabi2 as an ADB device.  Also had a few ideas but my 2-1/2 year old would FREAK if I bricked her Nabi2.  I still have a Nabi1(Already rooted) being I got the VIP Gold and was sent an email that I can keep my Nabi1 even with them sending me the Nabi2, too bad Nabi1 is not closer and I would have something to "TEST" with.


----------



## aloxotls (Sep 20, 2012)

So I found a driver that I could use to for ADB and I used the universal root from Bin4ry but it was a no go. Has anyone else tried anything different to try to root their Nabi 2? Would be nice to know what has not worked so far.

Something a little off subject does anyone know how to change the default keyboard. Going in and out of Daddy mode switches the keyboard back to the Android keyboard after switching it to Swiftkey.


----------



## jmz (Sep 26, 2012)

rooted and market fully working.   

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674


----------



## Ken Esq (Sep 27, 2012)

*No such luck*

Been trying the script all afternoon with a brand new Nabi 2.
Script runs, but no SU/root access.
I've done it after wipes
I've done it after entering Mom mode
I'm running the latest Nabi Update.
I also noticed after running the script that several of the apps are wiped:
Skype, Their browser, iheartradio all disappear. They're reinstalled after a complete reset.



jmztaylor said:


> rooted and market fully working.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674

Click to collapse


----------



## bigbair45 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am an experienced Android user and have rooted my OG EVO and EVO LTE with never any problems.  The question I have is. How to install the Play Store on a Nabi 2?  I've downloaded the .apk directly to the Nabi, installed without a hitch.  When I go to open; it just closes.  Not a crash or force close but just an instant close.  Any ideas on how to keep it open? I watched a You Tube vid on a guy using a Nabi 1 with the Play Store and believe me.  I've done everything perfectly......so please please give me some advice.


----------



## pope2141 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thinking of getting one of these for my little one, but he loves temple run etc. 

If I torrent downloaded any apps, does anyone know if they will work on the Nabi 2


----------



## dubyel (Oct 31, 2012)

*Proper Root Access Problem*

Updated Nabi 2 to latest software version; Installed PdaNet to get proper drivers; ran the script; Play did not auto-install but was able to install from TWRP menu; Regular Play Store Apps download, install and run great; Thank you, thank you, thank you! (Also get "Android is Upgrading" message when rebooting, but that's a small price to pay to have the Play Store)
*My Problem* - I tried running Titanium Backup and it wouldn't run.  Ran Root Checker and it says "This device does not have proper root access".  Was wondering if anyone else encountered this problem and what I can do to fix it.
Thanks.


----------



## TekGadgt (Oct 31, 2012)

*Fix*

The Nabi 2 apparently has root abilities.  Thus it can have a custom recover installed and Gapps can be flashed.  Here is the link.  

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674

Sorry in advance if someone already shared this method.

Edit*

I heard you were having trouble with Titanium backup.  This is because you most likely did not root your device.  Follow the steps in my link and everything should work.


----------



## ALD3 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm guessing that you didn't run superuser or supersu right after you rooted and device booted backup. You must run superuser and update su file to complete the root process. If you didn't get an answer yet, just run root process again and then superuser after bootup. You should be good.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HD Brian (Dec 13, 2012)

*Sideloading APK files works*



pope2141 said:


> Thinking of getting one of these for my little one, but he loves temple run etc.
> 
> If I torrent downloaded any apps, does anyone know if they will work on the Nabi 2

Click to collapse



I have had success sideloading several APK app install files:

Netflix
Flixter
Youtube
Storia

I also installed the google apps using method on Everything Nabi but it wasn't that useful since the apps store doesn't work.


----------



## ALD3 (Dec 13, 2012)

*google play*



HD Brian said:


> I have had success sideloading several APK app install files:
> 
> Netflix
> Flixter
> ...

Click to collapse



I would try and reinstall Google apps, mine works great and haven't heard of but a few that didn't. Those reflashed the gapps and then worked. Also after you boot up, go to superuser apk in parent mode and update su  file. Before you do anything else.


----------



## mikewhit001 (Dec 13, 2012)

I deleted some files I shouldn't have. My nabi 2 keeps rebooting. It goes from the start up screen to "Android is upgrading..." Then back to the start up screen, then again. When I try to go to "Recovery Kernel" I get the Android laying down with the Red triangle over his chest..any suggestions?


----------



## HD Brian (Dec 13, 2012)

*Safe Mode on Nabi2 Nabi 2*



mikewhit001 said:


> I deleted some files I shouldn't have. My nabi 2 keeps rebooting. It goes from the start up screen to "Android is upgrading..." Then back to the start up screen, then again. When I try to go to "Recovery Kernel" I get the Android laying down with the Red triangle over his chest..any suggestions?

Click to collapse



First, the steps to get it back to stock in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35287470 should work.
Also, I think you can boot it into safe mode by shutting it completely of by holding the power button for like 10 seconds then boot it by holding down the Vol - button and the power button until the Nabi logo appears, then release only the power button, keep holding the Vol- button until it boots the the lock screen with "Safe mode" in the bottom left corner.  That should get you in without it rebooting.

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------




ALD3 said:


> I would try and reinstall Google apps, mine works great and haven't heard of but a few that didn't. Those reflashed the gapps and then worked. Also after you boot up, go to superuser apk in parent mode and update su  file. Before you do anything else.

Click to collapse



The process in http://everythingnabi.blogspot.com/2012/08/googlie-booglie.html is a no-root process, just installing the gapp apk files, for parents that are afraid of bricking their kids tablet if the root fails. Thats why the Google Play Store apps downloads don't work.  I have one Nabi2 that I am not rooting and a second one that I am rooting using this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674


----------



## mikewhit001 (Dec 14, 2012)

HD Brian said:


> First, the steps to get it back to stock in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35287470 should work.
> Also, I think you can boot it into safe mode by shutting it completely of by holding the power button for like 10 seconds then boot it by holding down the Vol - button and the power button until the Nabi logo appears, then release only the power button, keep holding the Vol- button until it boots the the lock screen with "Safe mode" in the bottom left corner.  That should get you in without it rebooting.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I followed your steps and had no luck. I followed the steps listed below:
The only legitimate way to flash the boot image manually is:
1. Start the phone in bootloader
2. Connect the USB cable and select FASTBOOT on the phone (changes to FASTBOOT USB)
3. Open a command prompt and navigate to the folder where you installed ADB and downloaded the boot.img.
4. Open a command prompt in Windows (Start > Run > CMD) and type the command:
Code:
fastboot flash boot boot.img
If that doesn't work, either you have a problem with ADB/fasboot or it's the wrong boot.img.

the window said <waiting for device> and nothing happened...any ideas?


----------



## HD Brian (Dec 15, 2012)

mikewhit001 said:


> I followed your steps and had no luck. I followed the steps listed below:
> The only legitimate way to flash the boot image manually is:
> 1. Start the phone in bootloader
> 2. Connect the USB cable and select FASTBOOT on the phone (changes to FASTBOOT USB)
> ...

Click to collapse



This happened to me also.  When the device is in bootloader mode it appears as a different device and the drivers my system had appeared in device manager as working properly but the tablet would not show up when I would do a "fastboot devices" command.
This worked to get my Nabi2 drivers working on a Windows 7 os. I had to uninstall the adb AND bootloader drivers using the delete drivers option in windows device manager. I then followed the steps in this thread (see link below) to install the google drivers for both the adb device and the bootloader device. (I skipped the parts involving Environment Variables but the step between the 2 Environment Variables steps ("Next, install Android SDK. You only need to download Android SDK Tools, Android SDK Platform-tools and Google USB Driver") is crucial because those are the drivers that I used. You need to actually run the Android SDK and tell it to download the drivers (under extras).

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1830108


----------



## stanglifemike (Dec 17, 2012)

Sucks the Play Store doesn't come pre installed! I've got this tablet for my 6 year old nephew, and was hoping to buy him some apps on it before it's wrapped.


----------



## brownel02 (Dec 18, 2012)

It only takes about 15 minutes to root and install the gapps.  Give it a shot

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 18, 2012)

is it like the google play?


----------



## Dropline (Dec 18, 2012)

violetfinancier said:


> is it like the google play?

Click to collapse



It has google play market.

Sent from my NuSense Infected ThunderBolt.


----------



## t499user (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, it included google play, but use the new gapps package http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35888524 that fixes the 'Android upgrading' on every boot.

If you are using linux or want a more manual approach, check out http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2016463


----------



## bhbf08 (Dec 30, 2012)

Anybody have a fix to the screen calibration issue that happens when you root the Nabi 2 ?


----------



## ALD3 (Dec 31, 2012)

bhbf08 said:


> Anybody have a fix to the screen calibration issue that happens when you root the Nabi 2 ?

Click to collapse



Yes here, a new version on twrp. Everyone with touch problems are saying it fixed the problem

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36076102#post36076102


EDIT!!!! Update!!!!!!

New thread just for the new TWRP
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36083895#post36083895


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 1, 2013)

brownel02 said:


> It only takes about 15 minutes to root and install the gapps.  Give it a shot
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674

Click to collapse



I have 3 nabi2 an I was able to flash one of them but unable to flash the others ?  I had my HTC phone on the same pc when I flashed one of them using this http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1905674  but the weird thing is that I can install .apk file from an SDC but unable to install anything to do with the app store. I can install apps from the amazon store on the one I flashed but on my others one I am not able to install nothing from the amazon store ? I tryed everything . Even taking back up of the flashed one an still nothing ? Any ideas ..
PS.... I was half a sleep one I flashed the first one.. If I could only remember what I did .
Thanks


----------



## ALD3 (Jan 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I have 3 nabi2 an I was able to flash one of them but unable to flash the others ?  I had my HTC phone on the same pc when I flashed one of them using this http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1905674  but the weird thing is that I can install .apk file from an SDC but unable to install anything to do with the app store. I can install apps from the amazon store on the one I flashed but on my others one I am not able to install nothing from the amazon store ? I tryed everything . Even taking back up of the flashed one an still nothing ? Any ideas ..
> PS.... I was half a sleep one I flashed the first one.. If I could only remember what I did .
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Can't open your link to see what you used but I will give you a link to jmzrootkit. Need to use option 2 as 1 doesn't work, it installs TWRP recovery 2.2.2 , it also pushes root.zip and gapps.zip to internal storage. Some have had touch problems when in twrp2.2.2. Also gapps will keep updating android every time you boot up which is annoying. There is a fix for TWRP with TWRP2.3.3.0 and a gapps that doesn't update with everyboot. I will put thoses links too
. So I would run jmz option 2, let jmz make a backup of your unrooted system and then boot up and run the apk superuser 1 time to make sure you have root. Also have the new twrp and gapps on your nabi, boot into recovery and flash the new twrp, new gapps, root.zip and reboot system. If you get into twrp and have touch problems install twrp with the manual instructions first and then flash root.zip and new gapps.

Jmz link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1905674

New TWRP RECOVERY 2.3.3 link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36083895#post36083895

New gapps link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35888524

There will still be apks that you can't install from Play but you can from 1Mobile Market, just be aware that just because it installs an apk doesn't mean it will work. Like an apk that needs gps will not work.


----------

